# Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16



## anglermeister17 (15. Januar 2016)

HI Leute, bei mir wird's wieder soweit sein, demnächst geht's auf die Reise in oben beschriebene Rtg, für 10 Tage. Quartier wird zw RAK und City liegen, die ersten 5 Tage für Sightseeing eingeplant, der Rest quasi "freie Verfügung"- ist ja klar, was das bei mir heisst :m

Lizenzen wird man ja, laut den schon vorhandenen Infos, leicht bekommen, werde ich in Kürze online erledigen.

Konzentration wird auf Küstenspinnfischen liegen, werde einmal als leichte Rute meine Shimano Nasci AX H mitnehmen, überlege für schwerere Aufgaben einen 2,7m "Knüppel" mit 5000er Rolle u 50er Schnur.  Dank Flug mit Emirates u 30 kg Freigepäck, wird die Angeltasche wieder ohne Aufwand u Zusatzkosten mitgehen können. Diverse Themen beschäftigen mich wg der anglerischen Planung, vor allem da ich KAUM Salzwasser- Erfahrung sammeln konnte bis jetzt: Ist die schwere Spinne nötig, insbesondere beim Uferfischen? Oder würdet ihr nur dazu raten, wenn Möglichk vom Boot bestünde? 
Zielfische wären primär die ufernah raubenden "Gesellen des persischen Golfs"
"Offiziell salzwassertaugliches Gerät"- besitze ich keines- außer der Kombo mit 5000er Rolle u 50er Schnur- 
Frage: ich hätte eigentlich ausrangierte Rollen in 3000er Größe ( z.B. P&M Specialist Spinfisher FV ), zum "paarmaligen Missbrauch" zu empfehlen- oder eher nicht? Entschuldigt die "blöden Fragen", aber den Verschleiß, bzw Ausmaß des Verschleisses, den SW anrichtet  im Bezug auf Angelgerät, ist mir völlig unbekannt aktuell- daher die Fragen. 
Weitere Frage bezüglich der Tauglichkeit der 3000er Rollen: Reichts- oder lieber auf Nr. sicher gehen und z.B. ne Penn in 4000er Größe neu kaufen, wobei zukünftige Einsatzgebiete dieser Rolle dann die Frage wäre, weil eben künftig eher wenig/ kein Bedarf in die Rtg bestünde. Und ich bin KEIN typ, der sich für zwei/ drei Mal angeln etwas kauft und dann weiterverkauft- möchte ich NICHT, dies sei ganz klar erwähnt vorab.
Desweiteren: Stahlvorfach ist ja klar- aber Schnurtyp- u Dicke- welche Leine würdet ihr aufspulen für dort?
Und zuletzt: Gibt's evtl lt eurer Erfahrung Köder, die für dorthin unbedingt in die Box gehören?

Danke für eure Geduld und Beantwortung von ein paar der nicht ganz einfachen Fragen, die Belohnung, wird ja, wie sonst auch, n schöner Bericht sein :g

Mfg Jens


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

So, nun noch eine Woche, dann wird's auch schon losgehen! Alternativ zum Stahlvorfach wg der guten Sichtigkeit im Wasser werde ich eine klare 60er Mono  als Vorfach antesten. Schnüre werden ansonsten 14er Geflecht, 29er Mono für die leichtere Fischerei, für die schwerere ne 50er Mono.
Lizenzen online besorgen ist doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht, da man jede Menge Kopien von Dokumenten braucht, diese auch noch einscannen muss... da erledige ich das dann lieber vor Ort im Angelsotore entspr oder teilweise sollen Lizenzen auch in Hotels erhältlich sein.
Bezüglich Köderwahl werde ich mich natürlich, wie bei mir üblich- "breitgefächert aufstellen", aber dies im kleinen Rahmen halten. Eine Box voll mit Hardbaits- also Wobbler u Blinker, Popper und Konsorten, eine Box mit Jigs, Gummifischen, Gummiwürmern, Craws- fertig!
Nach dem Urlaub entsprechend der Bericht. 

CU then


----------



## Köfi83 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Hallo,

 da ich auch in einem Jahr meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Salzwasser Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus sammeln werde aber in Kroatien oder auf den Canaren, bin ich auf deinen Bericht gespannt.
 Ich würde dir allerdings jetzt schon zu einer 0,20er geflochtenen Raten, 0,14er fische ich nicht mal beim Zanderangeln bei uns am Fluss bzw. wäre das mindeste was ich fischen würde.

 Wenn du dem Salzwasserangeln nicht jährlich treu bleibst macht es wenig Sinn das Zeug neu zu kaufen, wobei ich mittlerweile generell bei Spinnrollen darauf achte das ich Sie auch im Salzwasser fischen kann.

 Viel Spaß Petri.

 Köfi


----------



## tomsen83 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

geh mal bei den Jungs vorbei:

http://oceanactive.com/ocean-active-shop-re-opens/

Ne kompetentere Beratung in Sachen Salzwasserangelei wirst du weltweit wohl nur schwer finden!


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Danke dir, Tomsen, ich werd dann mal bei denen im Dubai Garden Center vorbei schauen, sieht seeehr gut aus ( sabber )


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Servus, liebe Angelkollegen und Reiseinteressierte. Gestern Abend heil zueruck gekommen, moechte ich euch im Folgenden ueber meine ersten Salzwassererfahrungen berichten und euch auch die Reiseziele, die wir besuchten, etwas naeher bringen. Unser Hotel in Al Hamra, zwischen Dubai u RAK gelgen wunderbar direkt am strand gelegen, in elitaerer Nachbarschaft von Namen wie Hilton, Waldorf Astoria und Banyan Tree, bot alles Noetige u Angenehme fuer einen tollen Urlaub. Unser erstes Ausflugsziel war Ras al Khaimah, mit seinen Maerkten, den Souks und der Stille des Ortes, kaum Bautaetigkeiten im Ort selber, hier ist der ursprungl Orient zumind ansatzweise noch zu erschnuppern, ganz klar. Vorbeigekommen an einem Cafe, lud uns einfach so jmd zu kalten Getraenken und Cafe ein, und durch Gespraeche des kennenlernens verging die Zeit wie im Flug. Die Corniche hier, an einer Mangrovenbucht gelegen, ist ein Pflichtbesuch zur tages wie Abendzeit. An den beiden Folgetagen war Dubai an der Reihe. Zuerst Altdubai, quasi der Altstadtteil am Creek mit den grossen Souks, und der Goldcity. Leider, oder Gott sei Dank, wie man es nimmt, blieb uns das Orientfeeling, wie man es sch vorstellt, mit tausenden umherwusendeln Leuten und Haendlern auf kleinestem Raum, und der ueberflutung von reizen fuers Auge verwehrt, es war freitag nachmittag, der wohl unmoeglichsten Zeit, dort hinzugehen, also wer Spektakel mag, geht wohl am besten zu anderen Zeiten dorthin. Zu empfehlen: Sich direkt am Creek in eines der Restaurants oder Cafes zu setzen und alles auf sich wirken zu lassen, ein MUSS hingegen ist zumind eine ueberfahrt des Creek fuer einen schlappen Dirham pro person in einem der traditionellen Boote, oder noch schoener eine Rundfahrt auf dem Creek, zw 25 u dreissig Dhm pP. Schade auch hier sind die schon fortgeschrittenen Bautaetigkeiten div Projekte gleich am Wasser, aber noch laange nicht so schlimm wie am Strand.
Am zweiten Tag dann das moderne Dubai mit The Palm, dem Burj al Arab, dem Jumeirah Hotel, The Walk, Dubai Mall u Emirates Mall sowie dem Burj Khalifa. Alles in Allem, Dubai, die Megametropole die soooviel verspricht und sowenig haelt, hat mich enttaeuscht. Wenig zu spueren von dem allseits versprochenen Charme, stattdessen vor Allem am Strand ueberall Spuren des schon typischen menschl Groessenwahnsinns, den unsere Gesellschaft ergriffen hat, hier in besonderer Auspraegung zu beobachten. JEDER Meter des Strandes wird bebaut, schon jetzt schlimmer als damals die Bausuenden an manch spanischen kuestenabschnitten etwa. Die Malls dort, ja ein wirkl schoenes Aquarium in der Dubai Mall, und die Skihalle in der Emirates Mall, die auch nicht so gross wie gedacht, ansonsten kann man das vergessen aus meiner Sicht. KEINE, aber keine winyige Konkurreny fuer die amerikanischen Malls, die fuer mich nach wie vor die Massstaebe setzen, wenn auch nicht so modern im Erscheinungsbild wie die krachneuen Hallen Dubais, aber wenn ich einkaufen will, ich Auswahl haben. Die Shops von Nike od Footlocker z.B. waren ja sogar eher kleiner as bei uns in Stgt. Liebhaber von Ultraluxusmarken kommen in Dubai evtl auf ihre Kosten, aber fuer Normalsterbliche, war es in meinen Augen ein Flopp. Dann ging es noch zu The Palm, an dessen Spitze das Atlantis thront. Was Bautaetigkeit betrifft, ist hier trotz scheinbar offener Bauprojekte bis auf eine Megabaustelle in der mitte eher Stillstand allerdings, vieles liegt hier wohl schon auf Eis. Es soll es fuer The World ebenso einen Projektstop geben. Hier kommen wohl einige Investoren schon ganz schoen ins Schwitzen. Letzter Ausflug ging an den indischen Ozean, durchs Gebrige hin nach Fujahra, ueber Khor Fakkan u Dibba wieder zurueck. Die Rueckfahrt war das Lohnendste ueberhaupt, hinter Fujahra, dem Megaoelhafen, und nachdem man diesen hinter sich gelassen hat, sieht man Rtg Khor Fakkan wunderschoene Kuestenabschnitte, wo leider auch teilweise intensiv gebaut wird, Hafenanlagen und Hotels, direkt an die eigentlich schoene unberuehrte Kueste. khor Fakkan, einstimmig der schoenste Ort, bildete unbewusst den schoensten Hoehepunkt des Ausflugs, eine absolut positive Ueberraschung. In einem Ort, zwischen zwei Buchten, einmal den Blick auf den Containerhafen, der naechste fuehrt ins Gebirge, dann der Blick auf den ruhigen, beschaulichen Ort selbst, mit kaum modernen Einfluss ausser einer kleinen Einkaufsmall, der naechste fuehrt auf die Bucht am anderen Ende, die von einer steinigen Felskueste abgeschlossen wird, und schliesslich vor uns, ein sehr langer Sandstrand mit herrlich hellem Sand, und vereinzelten Fischerbooten, die auf dem wasser wiegend auf die naechste Ueberfahrt auf die See warten. Das alles bietet ein Ort, Khor Fakkan. Soweit die wichtigsten Fakten zu den Ausfluegen, jetzt  noch ein paar Bilder, dann gehts zum Angethema.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Die obigen Fotos zeigen RAK u Umgebung. Tomsen, uebrigens der Ocean Active Store ist nicht leicht zu finden. Auf der Website von Ocean Active ist das Gardencenter angegeben. Da ist der aber nicht mehr, und die Beschreibung der Leute des Gardencenters war leider auch nicht hilfreich. Von daher gabs weder Koeder noch Tipps fuer mich, leider. Im Anhang noch ein paar Impressionen aus Dubai.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Anbei noch weitere Fotos, diesmal vom modernen Teil Dubais


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Tja eigentl sollte hier der Angelbericht stehen aber wg internetprobl gestern mit meinem pc waren fast anderthalb std schriftarbeit mal eben weg. Ich sammle mich nochmal und schreibe morgen weiter.


----------



## tomsen83 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Das ist natürlich Mist. Auch das mit OceanActive tut mir leid. Aus Sicht deiner Kreditkarte konnte Dir aber wahrscheinlich nichts besseres passieren:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Danke dir, Tomsen. Angelmäßig schreibe ich nun erst einmal den Bericht, Bilder dann später, die sind auf dem PC meiner Freundin. 

Vorweg, ich konnte viiiiele, einzigartige Eindrücke und neue Angelerkenntnisse gewinnen, v.A. in Sachen Salzwasserangeln, erlebte Höhen und Tiefen in kurzer bzw kürzester Zeit, machte Beobachtungen am und im Wasser, mit denen man man vorweg so gar nicht gerechnet hat, und dies möchte ich euch nun zusammenfassend schildern.

Bezüglich Equipment nahm ich, bezüglich des Rates Rtg stärkere Hauptschnur, insofern eine Änderung vor, als dass ich statt der 14er eine Spule mit 18er Geflecht mit 17kg Nenntragkraft aufspulte. Kukös hatte ich, wie ich schnell merkte, definitiv von der richtigen Sorte im Gepäck. Naturköder zu besorgen, war hingegen, entgegen meiner Annahme, dies sei das kleinste Problem, alles Andere als einfach. Man sollte dort stets die Öffnungszeiten der Marktstände im Auge behalten, falls man Fisch möchte: Mitten am Tag ist nichts zu holen auf den Märkten, nur entweder früh am Morgen oder eben spät abends sind die Fischhändler aktiv. Schon logisch in Nachhinein, trotzdem sehr schade, da wir mehrheitlich tagsüber unterwegs waren, und die sonstigen Früh- und Spätstunden nutzte ich lieber zum Angeln anstatt verkrampft Köder zu suchen. Die Läden der Malls haben auch nicht alle Tintenfisch, Krabben, Sardinen, Mullets oder Hornhecht zu bieten, den Ködern, die anglerisch am meisten Sinn gemacht hätten. Erst am letzten Abend konnte ich etwas "Squid", also 2 Tintenfischtuben ergattern, was sich als sehr lohnend herausstellte.

Am 2. Tag abends der erste Versuch von einer Mole, wobei ich aber schnell merkte, dass ich das attraktivere Tiefere Wasser von dort leider nicht erreichte.
Mit dieser Erkenntnis im Gepäck ging es den folgenden Morgen mit meinen Kukös direkt an die Buhne am anderen Ende des Strandabschnitts. Hier war direkt Anschluss an Tiefenwasser. Zuerst fischte ich das Wasser mit einem Blinker ab. Dann versuchte ich es mit Wobbler. Dann eine deutliche Jagdszene an der Oberfläche in Wurfweite. Prompt wechselte ich auf Popper, der erste Wurf bracht schon eine Attacke, leider hing er nicht sofort. Der zweite Wurf , gute Rtg, wieder springende Fische, mein Köder mittendrin, zwei, drei kurze aber aggressive Köderschläge, und Rute krumm- yesss der Fisch geht ab, ein schöner Drill folgt, kurz vorm Ufer zeigte ich dann kein Riese, aber immerhin auch ein kleinerer Barrakuda ist besser als kein Barrakuda, auf dem Foto sieht man ihn leider nur verschwommen neben dem Köder, aber ich war alleine, und beim Herausheben verabschiedete sich der Fisch leider schon, er war knapp gehakt. Die folgenden Würfe brachten bis auf eine Art Anstupser am Popper leider nichts mehr, Zeit fürs Frühstück...

Der nächste Morgen brachte leider gar nichts an Fisch. Sehr wenig u zurückgezogenes Wasser, Neumondphase, zwar zunehmend, aber insgesamt wenig Wasserbewegung und kaum Wind, quasi tödlich für den auf Fisch hoffenden Uferfischer.

Der nächste Morgen war ähnlich, aber immerhin in der Sache actionreicher: Von kurz nach fünf früh an versuchte ich es mit diversen Ködern, diverse Japan- Hardbaits und inzwischen auch Gummifisch, aber blieb dann doch irgendwie auf dem Rapala X-Rap saltwater in firetiger hängen, und der ging jetzt auch schon ne dreiviertel Std lang durchs Wasser. Plötzlich unvermittelt ging es wie die Luzzi ab, der Köder wird ufernah, über der Steinpackung mit einer Vehemenz attackiert, wie ich sie vorher nie zu spüren bekam, der Fisch zog brutal stark zum Grund, hing gleich fest, ich hielt volle Power gegen... und zack, plötzlich kam der Köder nur mit einer Pflanze zs zurück zu mir, inkl einer "saftigen" Bisspur im ersten Köderdrittel.
Egal, sofort wieder auswerfen, einkurbeln, und schon wieder ein starker Biss, diesmal hielt ich entschlossener gegen und hielt den Fisch von den Steinen fern, im Kescher tanzte bald ein böser, kleineres Exemplar eines Zackenbarsches. Ich sah sofort, warum hier das eingesetzte 0,60er Monovorfach die unterste Mindestgrenze beim Fischen ist: Total aufgerauht, die Köderhaken teilw aufgebogen- wo nehmen so vergleichsweise kleine Fische ihre Power her? Wahrscheinlich auch aus Ihrer Nahrung, der Bursche hatte sauber noch n schönen kompletten Krebs im Maul. Dieser erste Fischverlust war die "erste Warnung", mich sollten bald noch eindringlichere "Zeichen" erwarten, schon bald.
Zweit Tage später ging es gen Norden am Nachmittag nach Ras al Khaimah, auf einer Buhne saßen zwei Fischer mit 3 Ruten. Ich merkte bald, sie angelten mit Köfi und Fischstücken. Mittlere Wurfweite, nach kurzem Plausch erfuhr ich, hier ist direkt tiefes Wasser ufernah, es ginge direkt bis auf 20m runter, sagten sie mir. Ich fische also erstmal routiniert alles ab, mit verschiedenen Ködern, einige Hornhechte folgten kurz interessiert einem schlanken 9cm- Wobbler, soweit noch nichts Bewegendes. AAABER dann: Ich grabe gerade in meiner Köderkiste, als ich einen dumpfen Schlag vernahm, ich drehte mich um- und auf einmal hatte der Angler an der Buhnenspitze nur noch 2 Ruten dort stehen, er rief aufgeregt, und ich sah eine seiner Ruten im Wasser kontinuierlich und schnell auf der Wasseroberfläche "surfend" in Rtg offene See. Erstmal verstarrt, mich fragend ob ich jetzt nicht am träumen sei, montierte ich schnell einen schweren Jigkopf und warf Rtg abziehende Rute, aber der Wind machte ein gezieltes Anwerfen unmöglich, Fisch u Rute waren binnen Sekunden weg.
"Warnung Nr. 2" an mich. Für alle Zweifler an dieser Story: ich habe Vorher- Nachher Fotos von Angler u Buhne!

Tags darauf war ich morgens "nicht zu mobilisieren", war irgendwie k.o.- was solls, ist ja Urlaub, also nochmal "umdrehen"... Diesmal nach dem Frühstück nen Angelversuch gestartet- nicht lohnend, kann ich euch sagen, das war schnell erzählt, ne glatte "Nullnummer".
Umso früher war ich am nächsten Morgen dran, um kurz vor fünf an der Buhne, vielversprechende Jagdakivitäten in unmittelbarer Ufernähe ließen meinen Adrenalinspiegel steigen- nur Minuten später- ich mache meine ersten Würfe- dreimal dürft ihr raten: richtig, Totenstille folgte und die nächsten zwei Std äußerst zähes, ereignisloses Fischen. Ich montierte nach diversen Ködern einen grün- gelben japanwobbler in 8cm- Ausführung mit 2,5m Lauftiefe, also ein "Allrounder". Eine halbe Std mit diesem Köder verging, ich überlegte schon, was ich als nächstes dranhängen würde als Köder- als es zuerst ein "dezentes" Ansaugzeichen gab, und nur Millisekunden später mal wieder ein Abzug, dem kaum etwas entgegenzusetzen war, der Fisch geht und geht, nach unten nach unten, mein Widerstand wurde beantwortet mit einem Unwilligen Kopfschütteln, nur um kurz zu stoppen und noch tiefer zu ziehen, das anderthalb m lange Vorfach reichte nun nicht mehr, die Geflochtene erreichte die Steine, ihr wisst, was das heisst- ich endete widerum als 2. Sieger...
Es folgte nun schon der letzte Tag. Morgens trotz langer Versuche rein gar nichts. Nachmittags dann der spannende Fund, dass ein Shop in der hotelnahen Mall endlich Tintenfisch hatte. Und los gings in den Abend. Bewölkt, kühlere Temp als in den Vortagen und auflandiger Wind machten Hoffnung. Am letzten Abend überraschten uns zunächst ein kleiner Rochen, und sogar 3 Schildkröten mit einem Besuch gleich im Wasser vor der Buhne, ein netter "Bonus", ein fantastisches Erlebnis. Der Tintenfisch flog direkt an der Grundrute Rtg Meer, an der Spinne probierte ich zunächst diverse Kukös. 
Es gab zunächst einen Biss auf Tinti, leider hing er nicht. Dann beschloss ich, die Vorteile von Natur- und Kukös zu vereinen. Ich nahm einen weißen Chatterjig heraus, und verzierte den großen Einzelhaken mit einem appetitlichen Squidstück quasi als Trailer. Nach drei Würfen ein deftiger Einschlag in der Rute, und nach widerum hartem Drill- kam ein Zackenbarsch zum Vorschein, etwas größer als der Erste.
Die Freude kaum verdaut, beköderte ich neu, warf aus- und schon, der Köder kam gerade aufs Wasser. ssss... sss... unwiderstehlicher Abzug, der Fisch nicht zu halten, ich widerum als 2. Sieger zurückgelassen, diesmal war es das Vorfach selbst, entweder eine Schwachstelle der Schnur, der Fisch zog auch hier zwischen die Steine oder das Gebiss des Fisches hats zerlegt- ich kann leider nur spekulieren... 
Der weisse Chatterjig war der Einzige Köder, den ich übrig hatte, ein schwarzer Jig brachte erwartungsgemäß nichts mehr, und die Grundrute gab leider auch nichts mehr her, es wurde immer dunkler, und die Abfahrt morgen startet sehr früh, also musste ich mich schweren Herzens verabschieden vom Wasser, vom Land, von den Leuten...
Noch unklar drüber, ob lachenden oder weinenden Auges, ging ich fort, einzig mit der Gewissheit: VAE- wir werden uns wiedersehen- totsicher, nächstes mal besser vorbereitet.

Ich hoffe, diese Eindrücke haben auch euren Tag bereichert, und werden dem ein oder anderen Salzwasserneuling, selbst wenns "nur Shorefishing" wird, helfen, auch fürs Süßwasser stark scheinendes Zeug wird u.U. nicht reichen, in der "Liga der Großen" mitzuspielen. Auch ich wurde manches Mal überrascht, weil ich mir vorher niemals vorstellen konnte, unmittelbar auf solch kraftvollen Fische zu treffen!

Fotos folgen dann morgen od übermorgen.


----------



## hans albers (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

moin

danke für den bericht,
gut beschrieben.....

an der "surfende  rute" war wohl nen ordentliches kaliber,
wobei man damit auch mal rechnen muss, dort unten.


----------



## sei (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht! Ich war im letzten Jahr zweimal in Ras-Al-Kaimah; hab aber nicht geangelt! War wohl ein großer Fehler...! |bigeyes  Bin auf deine Bilder gespannt!


----------



## W-Lahn (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> danke für den bericht,
> gut beschrieben.....
> ...



Nicht unbedingt, mir wurde am Vereinstümpel auch mal eine Rute ins Wasser gezogen, der Verursacher war damals ein kleiner Karpfen...


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

So, hier nun die Bilder, wobei das "Vorher- Nachher- Foto" der Angler der Buhne fehlt, wir haben die Bilder jeweils aufgeteilt in "normale" und "Angelbilder", die sind  wohl in dem anderen Ordner, muss den dann nochmal auf FB durchforsten.

Ansonsten- enjoy


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Danke für euer Feedback bis jetzt. 
@sei: Ja, du hast definitiv Einiges verpasst!
Das Bild vom Barrakuda im Drill muss ich leider ebenfalls nachreichen, wenn man nicht alles selber macht- ihr wisst schon... 

Egal, weiter geht's!


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

So, nun die Letzten- vorerst, die Fehlenden reiche ich dann noch nach!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Hi Meister,

danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht und die Fotos.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tomsen83 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Schöne Bilder, schöner ausführlicher und hilfreicher Bericht. Besonders die Tatsache, dass du häufiger raubende Fische beobachten konntest spricht für ein einigermaßen gutes Uferrevier. Bei leichtem tackle machen auch die Schei?erchen Spaß die du überlistet hast!


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

@tomsen: Die "kleinen *******rchen", sind zweifelsohne, wie ihr Aussehen vermuten lässt, schon kleine Monster, die mein Tackle, exakt wie oben beschrieben, einfach schon an ihre Grenzen brachten, so zumind mein Eindruck. Im Nachhinein bereue ich die "zu leichte Wahl", z.B. eben nicht noch schnell ne 4000er SW- Penn geschossen zu haben, und die mit 35er- 38er Mono od etwa 20er Geflecht bespult zu haben. Die 3 verlorenen Fische taten "richtig weh" rückblickend, gerade bei mir, da ich stets immer viiel Wert auf die richtige Vorbereitung lege. Aber andererseits konnte ich es nicht wissen, was mich erwarten würde- fürs nächste Mal weiss ich es halt. Lehrgeld gezahlt, und fertig...


----------



## tomsen83 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

#6Da kannste auftackeln wie du willst. Die Chance an den Endgegner zu geraten und blöd auszusehen ist in den Regionen immer gegeben. Ich hätt genauso gefischt, lediglich ne kräftigere geflochtene und nen längeres Vorfach gewählt. Der "Trick" bei den Groupern bzw. Generell den Grundfischen ist. So schnell wie möglich nach dem Biss deren Kopf in deine Richtung gedreht zu bekommen. Also kompromisslos an der Belastungsgrenze des Gerätes. Danach ist meist zügig die Luft raus. Hast soweit fast alles richtig gemcht


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

Servus Leutz, ich habe wie zuvor verspr noch die paar uebrigen Bilder nachzureichen.


----------



## kopyto55 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*

wow super bericht vielen dank !


----------



## gen-one (24. Oktober 2022)

anglermeister17 schrieb:


> *AW: Dubai u Ras al Kaimah Mitte Apr 16*
> 
> Tja eigentl sollte hier der Angelbericht stehen aber wg internetprobl gestern mit meinem pc waren fast anderthalb std schriftarbeit mal eben weg. Ich sammle mich nochmal und schreibe morgen weiter.



Deshalb schreibt man nie live ins Netz, sondern immer in einen Editor und kopiert dass dann rüber *klugscheisser-ei" *grins*


----------



## gen-one (24. Oktober 2022)

*FRAGE: *Hast Du einfach so geangelt oder eine Lizenz vor Ort erworben? Weil die Strafen können recht unangenehm sein. Danke


----------

